# Torem



## chief88 (Jun 2, 2014)

Can toremifene citrate be used solely as a pct?


----------



## TriniJuice (Jun 2, 2014)

I've used it 2x for pct in the past and 4/5 weeks later after pct test levels were back above 800; I was only running test and tbol though
What cycle are you running..depening depening on the compounds you might be better of using both nolva/clomid


----------



## chief88 (Jun 2, 2014)

TriniJuice said:


> I've used it 2x for pct in the past and 4/5 weeks later after pct test levels were back above 800; I was only running test and tbol though
> What cycle are you running..depening depening on the compounds you might be better of using both nolva/clomid



I am running orastan a (furazadrol) and epistane


----------



## bronco (Jun 2, 2014)

I ran it alone and like it much better than clomid. Problem is finding legit torem


----------



## TriniJuice (Jun 2, 2014)

Trinis no help for pro hormones 
Someone will chime in for you...I tag out


----------



## chief88 (Jun 2, 2014)

bronco said:


> I ran it alone and like it much better than clomid. Problem is finding legit torem



Would u suggest use for coming off pro hormone cycle


----------



## DreamChaser (Jun 2, 2014)

chief88 said:


> Would u suggest use for coming off pro hormone cycle



All u need is an ai coming off that cycle is not going to shut u down


----------



## chief88 (Jun 2, 2014)

DreamChaser said:


> All u need is an ai coming off that cycle is not going to shut u down



So would this halotropin from pro supps help or should i go with inhibit p so no nolva or clomid


----------



## DreamChaser (Jun 2, 2014)

bronco said:


> I ran it alone and like it much better than clomid. Problem is finding legit torem



extremepeptides never done me wrong


----------



## chief88 (Jun 2, 2014)

DreamChaser said:


> extremepeptides never done me wrong



What ai to get and no nolva or clomid needed? Also I was going to get from alldaychemist


----------



## DreamChaser (Jun 2, 2014)

Absoulutley every single natural test booster is a waste of money


----------



## chief88 (Jun 2, 2014)

DreamChaser said:


> Absoulutley every single natural test booster is a waste of money



I already bought it 😑 so I will just put it to use during my pct


----------



## chief88 (Jun 2, 2014)

DreamChaser said:


> Absoulutley every single natural test booster is a waste of money



What do u suggest from extreme peptides


----------



## chief88 (Jun 2, 2014)

Anastrozle exemestane or letro @dreamchaser


----------



## DreamChaser (Jun 2, 2014)

chief88 said:


> Anastrozle exemestane or letro @dreamchaser



Proably exemestane I blast and cruise so your asking the wrong person for pct insight lol but the ai will bring up the test levels I believe letro can do so very well have to get GS to chime in how to cycle it and taper off kinda important taper off so u wont see a estro rebound


----------



## chief88 (Jun 2, 2014)

DreamChaser said:


> Proably exemestane I blast and cruise so your asking the wrong person for pct insight lol but the ai will bring up the test levels I believe letro can do so very well have to get GS to chime in how to cycle it and taper off kinda important taper off so u wont see a estro rebound



Ok cool I just messaged him so we will see his answer


----------



## snake (Jun 2, 2014)

DreamChaser said:


> Absoulutley every single natural test booster is a waste of money



Come on man! That's not what it says on the bottle. They wouldn't lie would they? I mean they even have a graph showing it works. :-D


----------



## Get Some (Jun 2, 2014)

" I already bought the double sided dildo so I guess I'll just use it"


----------



## chief88 (Jun 2, 2014)

Get Some said:


> " I already bought the double sided dildo so I guess I'll just use it"



Man u have some humor


----------



## Get Some (Jun 2, 2014)

chief88 said:


> Man u have some humor



You have no idea lol

My PM made sense?


----------



## chief88 (Jun 2, 2014)

Get Some said:


> You have no idea lol
> 
> My PM made sense?



Yes sir and I again thank you for your expertise


----------



## DreamChaser (Jun 2, 2014)

Get Some said:


> You have no idea lol
> 
> My PM made sense?



lol :32 (18): ...


----------



## bronco (Jun 3, 2014)

chief88 said:


> Would u suggest use for coming off pro hormone cycle



No idea about that


----------



## DreamChaser (Jun 3, 2014)

chief88 said:


> Would u suggest use for coming off pro hormone cycle



that is a very light stack that won't shut u down idk why ur insisting on pcting but if u want to pct on torem 120/90/60/60-30 or could drop the 3rd week and not even run a forth to avoid a possible rebound but u could lowball an ai coming off and nothing would happen to u with a light stack light that


----------



## chief88 (Jun 3, 2014)

DreamChaser said:


> that is a very light stack that won't shut u down idk why ur insisting on pcting but if u want to pct on torem 120/90/60/60-30 or could drop the 3rd week and not even run a forth to avoid a possible rebound but u could lowball an ai coming off and nothing would happen to u with a light stack light that



Yeah GS said letro only every other day


----------

